# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Auditory based dream

## quassom

So just last night I had a dream, i think. This is what it FELT like. It felt like I woke up into the physical world but never opened my eyes. I started just thinking up a story. (before i go on you have to understand that ever since i was 12 i would just start imagining a story as a means of falling asleep)
I imagined that I was with this team of people, there were 2 teams of 3 people and we had to both get there, it wasn't a race, but more over a survival thing. Anyway the actual story isn't relevant I just wanted to give you an idea of my story. What got me curious was that the longer I progressed the story the more in depth it got, the more detailed I was thinking of it and the more detailed it was. Eventually i started actually seeing images and colors, and then there was a distinct jungle setting that appeared. It was odd how the whole thing happened. But I've had lucid dreams before and this was different. Has anyone had the same thing happen to them? I'm curious.
SORRY THIS BELONGS IN THE NON LUCID DISCUSSION

----------


## mjspeth

Ive only attempted to do such a thing, creating a plot and going into it in the dream state. Never actually done it successfully. I say congrats  :smiley:  good job

----------


## Aeolar

You say "Auditory based dream" but that's based on the sense of hearing. Either way, no I haven't started out a dream like that, but I have reconstructed a dream. Same concept, I think.

----------


## quassom

I thought that this dream WAS based on hearing and I thought auditory meant hearing? O and thanks mjspeth

----------


## Aeolar

oh... Well the way you put it(At least to me) it seemed like you visualized the scene and then went into it.

----------


## Erii

Moved to general dream discussion~

----------

